# Posvajanje djeteta > Posvajanje djeteta >  Božićno darivanje

## Pliska

Ovim putem Vas obaviještavam da zajedno s još nekoliko prijatelja, organiziramo (ja, MM i Daniel) prikupljanje darova za dijecu iz Doma za nezbrinutu dijecu u Lovranu. To je već 5. put da se akcija uspješno organizira pa ako je netko slučajno zainteresiran da nam malo pomogne, javite mi se na pp.

Ove godine radimo paketiće za svako dijete, ciljani darovi s imenom dijeteta. 
Skupljamo i stvari za dom u Rijeci gdje su dijeca od 0-3 god. 
Zainteresirani mogu kupiti dar za neko dijete ili poslati novac (svaka kuna je dobro došla) kojim ćemo mi kupiti darove i ostale potrepštine (papir, bojice, društvene igre, pelene, šamponi, kreme ...)

----------


## apricot

"pronađi" mi jedno dijete, napiši mi spol i dob...

----------


## sanja74

I meni ako nije problem.  :Smile:

----------


## Jasna

Može i meni jedan klinac (ako mogu birati, radije dečka od 2-3g.. lakše ću izabrati poklon  :Smile: ) )

----------


## Pliska

Cure, hvala Vam na veliko odazivu i hvala za prebacivanje teme na forum mama-mami.

Samo da napomenem da u paketiće ne stavljate plišane igračke.

Za preuzimanje paketića, ako Vam je nezgodno slati poštom na moju adresu, imam "veze" u Zagrebu i kombi koji tamo ćesto poslovno putuje pa nije problem za preuzimanje. To važi i za još neka mijesta, ovisno o potrebi firme.

Hvala Vam još jednom.

----------


## apricot

Jao, totalno sam se uvalila!   :Laughing:  
"Moj dečko" hoće gel za kosu, a ja ne znam treba li biti strong ili wet look ili...
Koju marku dezića, gela za tuširanje, krema...  (je li ten obavezno problematičan u toj dobi)?
Ajmeeee....

----------


## Pliska

Pa nemam baš tako detaljne podatke!   :Laughing:  
Pa i ako nema problematičnu kožu, može koristiti sapune za problematičnu kožu kao prevenciju. Znam da neki to rade.

Ma nemoj si stvarati probleme gdje ih nema. Što god da uzmaš biti će zadovoljni. 
Evo ti jedna   :Love:

----------


## suncemojemalo

Moze i meni.

----------


## anna

I ja bih darivala!

----------


## sandraf

> Jao, totalno sam se uvalila!   
> "Moj dečko" hoće gel za kosu, a ja ne znam treba li biti strong ili wet look ili...
> Koju marku dezića, gela za tuširanje, krema...  (je li ten obavezno problematičan u toj dobi)?
> Ajmeeee....



imas ti pravo!

ja sam bas gledala u katalogu iz dm-a. ona I-touch kozmetika je bas za tu njeznu dob, ne? i ja imam jednog pubertetliju. rekao je mm da "pravi" muskarci koriste Axe ili onaj crveni (he, ne mogu se sad sjetit kako se zove). kao - klinci se pale na reklame, a u reklamama se uvijek na te decke pale komadi, pa oni to povezu...

----------


## apricot

bila sam danas u Getrou i gledala AXE... Africa mi je bas super!
Pa sam mislila kako je to mozda ipak preagresivno za mladenacku kozu...
pa cu u dm-u pogledati tu I-touch liniju...

Cure, tako sam sretna sto nas se ovoliko skupilo...

----------


## mamma Juanita

Može i meni za jedno dijete  :Smile:  .

----------


## Lu

ok, ja uporno pliski saljem pp ali bez odaziva.
i ja bi jedno dijete, svejedno mi je koje dobi i spola.

----------


## apricot

možda joj je nakrcan inbox pa poruke cure van. javljajmo se ovdje, a ona će nama na pp.

----------

A kako da se mi iz dijaspore ukljucimo?

----------


## Lu

dobro, moze i tako. hvala

----------


## mamma san

Pa moram priznati da bih i ja darivala neku curku ili dečkovinca...  :Smile:  
molim da mi se sppeja

----------


## Mamaitata

Salji, salji...  :Smile:

----------


## Viola

I ja bih voljela jedno bez obzira na spol i dob :D Molim pp  :Smile:

----------


## Gost 1

I meni jedno molim  :Smile:

----------


## Annar

Molim i ja jedno da ga/ju razveselimo...To je super ideja, ima li netko veze s Nazorovim domom u Zagrebu pa da i njima tako nesto organiziramo?

----------


## Brunda

Možeš Pliska i meni jedno djetešce izabrati   :Smile:

----------


## apricot

Može još troje (pitala sam prijatelje - nitko nije odbio   :Heart:  ).

----------


## iva_777

I mi bi jedno djetešce  :D

----------


## Pliska

Ajme cure koliko vas ima!

Lu, ja nisam dobila tvoj pp jer bi ti inaće odgovorila.

Moram Vas obavijestiti da više nemam "slobodno" dijete. Svako je dijete dobilo svog darivatelja, ali ako želite pomoći, njima sve te stvari koje sam nabrojala trebaju stalno pa možete napraviti pakete za više njih. Naime mi ćemo dati svakom dijetetu svoj paketić, ali odnijeti ćemo im i puno ostalih stvari koje će oni zajedno koristiti.
Tako npr. šamponi, gelovi za tuširanje, kozmetika, nakit, bojice, papir za crtanje, igraćke, društvene igraćke, robica pa 0-3god., pelene, i sve ostalo što im je potrebno.

Pa ako netko hoće pomoći, pošaljite mi te stvari pa ću im ja to odnijeti zajedno s paketićima.

Puno Vam hvala curke na ovolikom odazivu!

----------

Ako se dobro sjecam, spomenula si da ces za Kraljicin dan biti u NL. Ja bih ti za tad spremila paket, pa ga mozes ponijeti. Nekako se ne usudim slati nesto povece postom... carinika se od malih nogu bojim k'o vraga, a jos su me posebno obeshrabrile cure na topicu o carinjenju paketa...

----------


## Pliska

Može dille!

Ja radim s carinom (špediter sam) pa ih se i ja jaaaaaaaako bojim.

Ja idem tamo ćesto pa paketi uvijek dobro dođu.

----------


## Pliska

Evo dogovorila sam sa prijateljem iz Zagreba da bi on pokupio sve paketiće i doneso mi ih jer dolazi u Istru oko 6.12. Bilo bi dobro kad bi se paketići skupili na jedno mijesto da čovjeka ne šećem previše po gradu. Ima li možda netko kakav prijedlog? Ja Zagreb baš ne poznajem dobro pa mi je glupo bilo što predložiti.

To vrijedi za cure iz ZG, a sa ostalima ćemo se već dogovoriti.

----------


## ivonna

Cure,
Ja se ubacujem ovdje jer se radi o slicnoj stvari.
Vec godinama dajemo djeci u Nazorovoj bozicne poklone pa ako vas ima zainteresiranih, saljem vam informacije:

U Nazorovoj se nalazi 120 djece u dobi od mjesec dana do 7 godina, a od toga je 80 posto djece do 3 godine. Od toga ih je cak 70 mladje od godine dana.
Njima uvijek treba puno toga, igracke (ne plisane), zveckice za bebe i sl. odjeca, obuca...
Stvari se mogu odnijeti osobno svaki dan ostaviti na porti do 15 h. Ukoliko ne zelite samo ostaviti stvari, nego ih osobno uruciti djetetu i proci i vidjeti dom, to se trebate unaprijed dogovoriti na broj 4821-702 (ili direktno kod ravnateljice 4823-920). Ja osobno saljem jer sam preosjetljiva i mislim da za djecu ne bi bilo bas dobro da im se tamo neka teta rasplace, a i cula sam da cesto placu i pitaju posjetitelje da ih odvedu doma i budu im roditelji.   :Crying or Very sad:  

Paketi se mogu slati i postom na adresu 

Djecji dom Zagreb
Nazorova 49
10 000 Zagreb

Moze se i dogovoriti da vam "dodijele" neko dijete, ali oni misle da je bolje da ukoliko saljete poklone, na paketu samo napisete "za dijete od x godina/mjeseci), i to iz razloga sto je to sve njihova zajednicka robica, i njihove zajednicke igracke...

Nadam se da ce se naci nekoliko vas koje cete se odluciti razveseliti tu djecicu.

----------


## mamma san

Moram spakirati jedan za Nazorovu..ali bojim se da ne mogu vidjeti mišiće, jedna sam od plačljivica...  :Sad:

----------


## Pliska

Super Ivonna za podatke. Vjerujem da će dobiti puno paketića!

Niti ja nisam baš hrabra kad su bebice u pitanju. U Lovran odem jer su veća dijeca, ali u Rijeku nisam još išla. Napravim pakete i pustim u Lovranu pa im oni odnesu. Sve mi se ćini da nebi mogla otići bez da uzmem koje sa sobom   :Sad:  
Kad sam dobila spisak dijece i pročitala datume rođenja (9.mj 05.) rasplakala sam se ko kišna godina.

----------


## Mukica

Pliska daj i meni jednu curicu cca. 3,5 god.  i jednog decka od cca. 6, moze tak?

----------


## Mukica

Sad tek vidim  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   da je pliska popunila kvotu.. o.k. mi cemo onda slat u nazorovu

----------


## ivonna

Ok, neke cure su me pitale da pokusam organizirati skupni odlazak u Nazorovu, pa sam zvala ravnateljicu danas i ona mi je rekla da bi trebala znati otprilike broj ljudi koji su zainteresirani, i onda se sve mozemo dogovoriti. Njima manje vise pase svaki dan, ali ja nekako mislim da bi nama najbolje odgovarao vikend? 
Da, usput, ja to mogu sve dogovoriti, ali ja ne bi isla iz ranije navedenih razloga.

----------


## Annar

Ja cu rado spakirati stvarcice za Nazorovu, ali isto nemrem ici, evo vec sad cmizdrim. Nebi bas bilo zgodno da se tam rasplacem i otmem im par bebaca! Ako ima cura koje to mogu "izdrzati" nek kazu pa da im dostavim stvari...

----------


## puros

šaljem i ja, molim adresu....

----------


## JaMajka

Danas sam i ja mozgala o istim stvarima kao Apricot, Sandraf i ostale cure  :Laughing:  . Samo ja imam "ženske" probleme. Koji Labello, jel sjajni ili mat, dezić s alkoholom ili bez, antiperspirant ili ne... Bila sam na 100 slatkih muka. Ovo radim prvi puta i ispunjava me neizmjernom radošću  :Heart:  .

----------


## Pliska

Nažalost ne mogu ti dati tako detaljne info. Jedino da ih nazovem i da pitam, ali onda nije više iznenađenje. Uzmi "normalan" Labelo, a dezodorans koji ti misliš da odgovara. Tako sam ja prošle godime kad sam radila paket za Dom bila više od sat vremena u DM-u dok sam izabrala šta im uzeti. I na kraju sam uzela svega po malo i svakakvih vrsta i naravno potrošila malo bogatstvo   :Laughing:  
Ali meni je ipak bilo lakše jer sam radila paket za cijeli dom pa od toliko dijece nekome će pasati to što sam uzela.
Ah, slathih muka...

Puros šaljem na pp.

----------


## mamma san

Pliska, nisi mi poslala ime neke curke i/ili dečkovinca....nema veze koliko su stari.

----------


## Pliska

Nisam ti poslala jer nema više "slobodnog dijeteta". 
Inače, stari su od 0-19 god. i treba im svašta tako da možeš napraviti paket koji nije namjenjen samo jednom dijetetu. I ako pošalješ jednu igraćku ili čokoladu dobro će doći.
Javim ti adresu na pp, ali ako si iz Zg onda će to moj frend pokupiti.

----------


## Arwen

ja bi adresu za Lovran za veću djecu koliko sam shvatila

----------


## JaMajka

Ma nemaš beda Pliska, to se ja samo malo "žalim". Kupila sam po svom nahođenju, od svega po malo. U DM tek planiram ući, a tek onda ću biti na 100 čuda kada se dograbim šminki i sjenila :D .

----------


## TIGY

A ja ću poslati u Nazorovu, nekako me srce vuče tamo ...   :Heart:

----------


## Pliska

Ako netko želi dati donaciju Domu za nezbrinutu dijecu Ivana Brlić Mažuranić, Lovran evo Vam žr:

2390001-1100016689

poziv na broj 8883090353

ili za donaciju namjenjenu izgradnji dvorane u sklopu doma onda je poziv na broj:   7-777-3090353


Hvala.

----------


## Pliska

Sad sam dogovorila sa frendom da bi pokupio pakete u ponedjeljak, pa bi zamolila cure da nekako skupe paketiće kako bi on pokupio sve odjednom. Ima li kakav dobrovoljac da si uzme obavezu prikupiti pakete i ja joj pošaljem na pp spisak cura iz ZG.

----------


## Pliska

Evo mene  sa izvještajem.

Otišli smo u petak i tamo smo bili oko 12.30, iskrcali kombi uz pomoć veće djece, složili ciljane paketiće u jednu prostoriju, a ostalo u drugu. Najprije su klinci imali malu priredbicu koja je baš super ispala. MM je rekao da je imala "dušu" i stvarno je bilo tako. Nakon toga smo ručali i moram pohvaliti kuharice iz doma jer je bilo stvarno za 10. E onda su neki klinci trebali otići na destinacije za blagdane (kod udomitelja, roditelja, baka, teta,...) pa smo poćeli dijeliti pakete. 
Bili su jako nestrpljivi pa je nas troje djelilo pakete,a MM je slikao što je stigo. Svi su bili jako zadovoljni paketima, pogotovo tineđeri kojih i ima najviše. Moram stvarno pohvaliti svih koji su pripremali pakete jer su si stvarno dali truda   . Čak su i odgojiteljice otišle kod ravnateljice reći joj da kako su paketi kvalitetni i kako su djeca zadovoljna. Ravnateljica je bila prezadovoljna i zahvalila nam se bezbroj puta. 
Malo smo se zezali s djecom, pričali s njima, obišli dom i pomalo se pozdravili jer nas je još čekao dom u Rijeci sa bebačima. 
Samo da napomenem da sam ja moje djete vidjela samo za ručkom jer je stalno bio s tom djecom, posvuda ga je bilo, veće cure su ga nosale ljubile, mazile... Bio je kao mali kraljević  
E u Rijeci je druga prića... 
Predali smo im pakete, napisali zapisnik i otišli u obilazak. Med.sestre koje tamo rade su stvarno super  , to treba napomenuti i isto tako da im zbilja nije lako jer su samo 3 na 22 bebe  . Kikaći su preprepredivni i nemogu vam opisati kako je tužno vidjeti te bebice same u krevetićima. Sama pomisao da im se nitko ne obrati čim se probude, nitko ih ne grli cijelu noć kad su bolesni, nitko ih ne vozi u šetnju,...neopisiva tuga.  
Kratko smo se zadržali jer je bilo previše bolno ćuti jednu bebu kako plaće i ne moći je dignuti... 
I tu smo imali dogodovštinu s našim malcem, naime, zaboravili smo ga u domu  . Obukla sam mu jaknu, pozdravili smo se sa tetama i svi su krenuli, a ja sam imala jaknu u drugoj prostoriji, otišla po nju, pozdravila tete i izašla. Dođem vani i pitam MM-a koji je već bio na kraju stepenica jel Daniel ispred njega. Nije. Nije niti kod mene. Ajme, pa mi smo ga ostavili u domu  Vratim se unutra i pita me teta šta smo zaboravili, a ja :moje dijete   . Pogledam po domu, a on gleda kikaće koji hodaju i koji se igraju u igraoni. Zadivljen je bio s njima i nije htjeo otići. Sunce mamino  

Evo to bi bilo to. Akcija je uspjela i ponavljamo je iduće godine. Još jednom veliko hvala svim curama (i dečkima)

----------


## mamma san

Preprepreprekrasna akcija!!!   :Heart:

----------


## apricot

Pliska, hvala i tebi što si nam omogućila da budemo dio te akcije.

----------


## sanja74

Samo se nadam da će svake godine broj ljudi uključenih u akciju rasti, a broj napuštene dječice se smanjivati..

Pliska, hvala ti..

----------


## Pliska

> Samo se nadam da će svake godine broj ljudi uključenih u akciju rasti, a broj napuštene dječice se smanjivati..



I ja se tome nadam ali nažalost znam da nije moguće. Zato se nadam da se zakon o oduzimanju roditeljskih prava i o posvajanju promjeni i da se cijeli proces ubrza kako bi ta dječica što kraće bila u Domu jer vjerujte mi da svaki dan proveden u domu ostavlje trajne posljedice. 

Odgojiteljice su prekrasne, ali malo ih je i te bebe više ne plaću... Tako je tužno gledati pune kravetiće djece, a potpuna tišina...

----------


## Ivca

Pozdrav svima, 
I mi smo pripremili pomoc malisanima U Nazorovoj. zivimo u USA pa ce MM donjeti donaciju pocetkom veljace. Vec smo ranije ove godine bili u Nazorovoj donjeli pomoc i posjetii smo djecicu,, ahhh ma srce mi se raspuklo i od onda svako malo ih se sjetim..  razmisljam o tome kakva je to nepravda u zivotu, mi smo ovdje zeljni djece a nekima su visak i ne brinu se za njih a mi bi pak dali sve na svjetu da postanemo roditelji, zato kad se sve u svemu sagleda na jednostavan nacim pomaganje djecici  djeluje vrlu terapeutski na moju  dusu.. a ndam se i na vasu
MM trazi Hr drzavljanstvo i danas smo saznali da ce mu trebati najmanje 1.5 godina dok se papiri ne srede.. uhhhh ta nam vjest je danas  donjela veliki "BAD" jer smo se nadali cim ranijem posvojenju.
  Da li netko od  zna kako se moze dobit  Hr drzavljanstvo po ubrzanom postupku i gdje i kome bi se trebali obratit.
 Pozdrav i snjezne amerike.. Ivca

----------


## Pliska

Slikice možete vidjeti na ovom topiku:

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=21100

----------


## apricot

ja ovo podižem...

pliska, hoćemo li?
cure?

----------


## Zdenka2

Ja sam za. Mi smo do sada slali igračke u dječji dom Klasje u Osijeku. Ako ima nekog iz Osijeka tko bolje zna koliko je djece u domu, neka se javi. Ili "Sveta Ana" u Vinkovcima. Djeca u Nazorovoj najviše dobivaju, a mnogi domovi u provinciji su jako siromašni. Ali pridružujem se i za Nazorovu i za Lovran i za Potok.

----------


## bucka

i ja bi!!!  :Saint:

----------


## Lutonjica

U Nazorovoj su i cure tinejdžerke, jedna od njih je čak i mama. možda biste htjele radije njih poklanjati (ovi mali stvarno stalno nešto dobivaju)

----------


## apricot

Lut, moj dečko od prošle godine je imao 13 godina...

Nekako mi se čini da je Nazorova najpoznatija i da svi koji ne znaju kamo bi sa stvarima... nose tamo.
Zato sam za inicijativu u pomoći i drugim domovima.

Meni svejedno, samo neka netko javi ime i dob djeteta.

----------


## MIJA 32

Javljam se i ja  :D molim dob i spol djeteta pa da složim paketić.

----------


## sanja74

I mi bi složili paketić.  :Smile:

----------


## emily

> samo neka netko javi ime i dob djeteta.


i ja bih ovako  :Smile:

----------


## lara01

Moja sestrična je defektolog u domu u Vinkovcima.
Jel može da ju kontaktiram pa da ove godinu darujemo klince u Vinkovcima?

----------


## Pliska

Bok cure!

Hvala ti Apri na podizanju teme   :Heart:  

Ja sam i ove godine organizirala darivanje ali malo je drukčije nego prošle godine. Manje je djece u domu i želje su konkretnije i zahtjevnije.
Malo je djece od 3-6, većina su srednjoškolci.

Evo šta mi je preostalo od njihovih želja jer sam većinu već ispunila  :D : 


1. BICIKL KOJI SVIJETLI – 			1 KOM

2. TIGAR KOJI SVIRA I SVIJETLI – 		1 KOM

3. ROLE  					 2 PARA  

4. MOBITEL – 				5 KOM

5. DISCMAN + SLUŠALICE – 			5 KOM

6. DVD PRŽILICA – 				1 KOM

7. I-POD – 				2 KOM

8. MP3 – 					2 KOM


Napominjem da sa prve dvije stavke za malene i da I-POD ćemo vjerojatno skinuti s liste i umjesto toga kupiti MP3 jer je razlika u cijeni u usporedbi s ostalim poklonima jako velika i nebi bilo pravedno.

Što se tiće mobitela, najjeftiniji paketi su sasvim dovoljno. Ravnateljica me je zamolila da se ne pretjera sa skupim stvarima.


Osim gore navedenih stvari, uvijek nam treba potrošni materijal i za bebe koje su u Rijeci: kreme, pelene, čokolino, maramice, papir i bojice...


Ako je netko od vas zainteresiran, unaprijed Vam zahvaljujem   :Heart:  

Svaka pomoč je itekako dobro došla.

Još nešto, ako je nekome jednostavnije dati novac (ima ove godine dosta dobrih duša koji na taj način pomognu) javiti ću vam moj broj računa gdje možete poslati novce, pa ću ja za te novce kupiti šta još fali ili ih dati u dom da bude za djecu.

Nisam stalno na netu pa imajte strpljenja ako se odmah ne javim.

----------


## Zdenka2

> Moja sestrična je defektolog u domu u Vinkovcima.
> Jel može da ju kontaktiram pa da ove godinu darujemo klince u Vinkovcima?


Ja sam za. Nekako se po inerciji daruju najbliži domovi, a imala sam se prilike osvjedočiti da su domovi po Slavoniji puno siromašniji. Važno je da imamo nekoga tko pozna djecu i može nam prenijeti njihove želje.

----------


## ina33

Curke, je li postoji mogućnost da se novac uplati na neki račun (meni osobno bi to bilo najjednostavnije)?

----------


## talia7

Pliska, koji mp3, da li je jednostavnije da ti uplatim novac, pa da svima kupite iste? Ako je tako jednostavnije možeš li mi na pp poslati broj tvog računa.

----------


## ina33

I ja bih u stvari isto to molila, ako je moguće - mislim broj računa na koji bih mogla uplatiti novac, može i na pp.

----------


## sorciere

> Moja sestrična je defektolog u domu u Vinkovcima.
> Jel može da ju kontaktiram pa da ove godinu darujemo klince u Vinkovcima?


lara, imam jednu molbicu... može li tvoja sestrična provjeriti da li su u domu brat i sestra - Aleksa i Nikolina (prezimena se ne sjećam)? čula sam da su tamo došli prije par godina ... bili su mi jako dragi, i htjela bi ih ponovo naći. u domu u zagrebu (iz kojeg su prebačeni) - nisu mi htjeli ništa drugo reći ni pomoći   :Mad:   ...

----------


## irenas

> Curke, je li postoji mogućnost da se novac uplati na neki račun (meni osobno bi to bilo najjednostavnije)?


Danas u Večernjaku je bila uplatnica za djecu dječjeg doma u Lekeniku.Potraži,vjerovatno ćeš je vrlo lako naći.

----------


## ina33

Hvala.

----------


## Pliska

Sjelo 100,00 kn na rn. 

Hvala ti   :Heart:

----------


## sanja74

Pliska, može meni broj računa? tnx

----------


## anna

I ja bih broj racuna!

----------


## Zdenka2

Lara01 ima li vijesti iz Vinkovaca? 

Pliska, molim te broj računa na pp.

----------


## sandra*

Drage Rodice otvorila sam temu na forumu drugi u akciji pod naslovom Predbožićno darivanje dom Sv. terezije pa sam onda otkrila da ovdje postoji slična tema. Moj dragi i naši prijatelji bi darivali Dom Sv. Terezije na Vrhovcu gdje su dječica iz cijele Hrvatske.Kontaktirala sam njihovu voditeljicu i stvarno im je potrebno sve od odjeće, obuće, hrane, posteljine pa se nadam da ćete mi pomoći da im skupimo nešto bar za mali paketić i odnesemo da ih razveselimo.
Znam da uvijek rado pomažete ove akcije ali meni još nitko nije odgovorio na temu. :? 
Znam,nije obavezno ali lijepo je vidjeti njihova nasmijana lica.  :Heart:

----------


## Zdenka2

Stavila si to na krivi pdf - ja npr. nisam vidjela. Reci kako se organizirati, sigurno će biti zainteresiranih da vide.

----------


## sandra*

Bok Zdenka, 
evo za sve koji žele, a i mogu nešto darivati popis što sam u razgovoru saznala da bi bilo potrebno: hrana, odjeća(za dječicu stariju od godine dana jer ovi manji uglavnom imaju), obuća, ručnici, posteljina, prašak za veš, kozmetika...
Obavijestila sam sve koje poznajem da sakupljamo pa kad skupimo onda nosimo u Dom, ako netko želi može predati meni da odnesem ili može sam nositi ali s napomenom da primaju posjete do 15.12. svaki dan od 15-17 sati(kad se dječica naspavaju i najraspoloženija su za društvo  :Saint:  ) i trebalo bi im se prije najaviti,tako mi je rekla voditeljica. Za posjete nije obavezno doći s paketićem može se samo doći i pogledati i poigrati se s djecom.
Pozdrav!

----------


## apricot

budući da su ove godine želje malo konkretnije, možemo li se organizirati u parove (trojke, četvorke) i kupovati poklone.
ipak mi je to draže od uplaćivanja novca... to može svatko...

----------


## mamma san

I ja bih željela OSOBNO poslati dar! Ako može netko postaviti adrese tih domova sa starosnom dobi djeteta i osnovnim potrebama...

Ja uvijek šaljem u ime svoje obitelji i posebno u Lovrino ime...

----------


## Pliska

> 1. BICIKL KOJI SVIJETLI – 			1 KOM
> 
> 2. ROLE  					1 PAR (BR.32)  
> 
> 3. DISCMAN + SLUŠALICE – 			5 KOM
> 
> 4. MP3                                                                      1 KOM
> 
> 5. MP4 – 					1 KOM



Malo sam izmjenila listu jer je još dosta toga kupljeno pa ako je netko zainteresiran, da se ne duplaju pokloni.

----------


## apricot

kakav je to bicikl koji svijetli?

----------


## Pliska

Ma mislim da je to običan bicikl samo što se na njemu naljepe one mačje oči i neke druge kerefeke što svjetle, a možemo dodati i svijetlo ispred.

Neznam točno što si je to djete zamislilo   :Laughing:   Izmisliti ćemo nešto.

----------


## čokolada

Pliska, molim te pošalji mi broj računa na PP

----------


## sanja74

apricot,
oš da nešto kupimo zajedno, ili šaljem pare?  :Smile:

----------


## Pliska

Javljam s veseljam da je kupljeno SVE!

Želje su dakle ispunjene, a ako netko još želi pomoći djeci, uvijek je potreban tzv.potrošni materijal: pelene, kreme šamponi, čokolino, kozmetika, društvene igre, bilježnice, bojice...

Javljam adresu na pp.

Hvala svim curama na velikoj pomoči do sada i na velikom povjerenju koje sam dobila   :Heart:

----------


## pahuljičica

suprug i ja smo u postupku posvojenja i evo sutra smo odlučili otići u Nazorovu i dječici dati igračke....

----------


## Pliska

Kratak izvještaj darivanja...

Bilo je super, više nego uspjela akcija  :D  Klinci super zadovoljni, ravnateljica i tete također. 

Bili su svi nestrpljivi i uzbuđeni jer kako su nam rekli, ovo je prvi put da se djecu pitalo što žele. Dobiju puno donacija i darova, ali nikada ih nitko nije pitao šta oni stvarno žele. To smo mi napravili i tako ih stvarno usrečili   :Heart:  

Sa novcima koje sam prikupila kupljeno je: 2 MP3-a, role, jakna, mobitel, slatkiši

Želje su ispunjene, a to je bio i cilj ove akcije.

Već sam dobila neke želje za iduću godinu   :Laughing:   Još malo pa će mi pisati pisma kao Djeda Mrazu   :Laughing:  

Još jednom veliko hvala svima koji su pomogli, pa na koji god naćin sudjelovali u akciji. Bez vas nebi uspjela ostvariti njihove želje i učiniti im ovaj Božić ljepšim   :Heart:

----------


## mareena

I onda neka mi netko kaže da Djed Mraz ne postoji.   :Smile:  

Bravo, Pliska! 

 :Love:

----------


## Arwen

> I onda neka mi netko kaže da Djed Mraz ne postoji.   
> 
> Bravo, Pliska!


ma ja uvik tvrdim da postoji kako god ga zvali
Pliska super   :Heart:

----------


## Pliska

> I onda neka mi netko kaže da Djed Mraz ne postoji.   
> 
> Bravo, Pliska!


Znam ja još nekoliko Djedica (ilil bolje rećeno bakica) Mraz   :Heart:

----------


## Balarosa

Pliska, imaš li neku listu želja? Ekipa s kojom sam skupljala proslu godinu me već pita sto ćemo ove  :Smile:  Treba li ti neka ekstra pomoć?

----------


## ina33

I ja sam za   :Love:  .

----------


## ENI_MIA

mogu se i ja pridružiti  za božićno darivanje?  :Love:

----------


## Pliska

Balarosa   :Kiss:   hvala ti na podizanju teme.

Lista je u pripremi. Malo kasnim ove godine ali nadam se da ću uskoro imati listu pa vam javim. Hvala cure   :Love:

----------


## sandraf

ja sam spremna.

----------


## Charlie

*Pliska*, i ja bih se uključila!

----------


## ENI_MIA

i  ja...čekam...  :Love:

----------


## sandra-zvrk

Vrlo rado bih se uključila u akciju darivanja! Čekam detalje   :Bouncing:

----------


## anna

...i ja......  :Heart:

----------


## leonessa

I mene na listu  :D .

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

tu smo

----------


## Pliska

Možda dobijem danas listicu pa vam javim. Puno je to djece i treba njih sve skupa uhvatiti, pa dok se oni sjete šta bi željeli   :Heart:  

Hvala cure   :Kiss:

----------


## mamma san

Pliska, nemoj me zaboraviti priključiti na listu.   :Smile:

----------


## piplica

I ja se uključujem!

----------


## Pliska

Otvorila sam novu temu tako da se ne moraju čitati i stari postovi 
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=52969

Imam napokon listu i evo sada idem slati pp svima koji su se do sada javili.

----------

